# قندليسة



## djara

في تونس كلمة *قندليسة* مستعملة فقط في عبارة "سروال بالقندليسة" وهو سروال تقليدي فضفاض لا يتجاوز طوله الركبتين.
ووجدت على النت أن في المغرب الأقصى يقولون "سروال قندريسي" أو أندريسي (فاس) فهل منكم من يعرف أصل هذه الكلمة ؟ علما أن  البعض على النت يتداول تفسيرا غير مقنع (بإسم خياط يهودي يدعى أندري عيسى) وأرجح شخصيا أن أصل العبارة هو "سروال أندلسي" مع تغيير اللام بالراء في فاس. ولأن أهل فاس ينطقون القاف أ، على ما يبدو، ظن الآخرون أن أندرسي هي قندرسي. فهل من آراء حول هذا الموضوع؟ ولكم الشكر


----------



## I.K.S.

هناك أيضا من يسميه السروال القنطريسي ,أما عن أصل الكلمة فقد تواتر على مسامعي عين القصة التي وجتها على النت


----------



## djara

إتحادية قبائل الشاوية said:


> هناك أيضا من يسميه السروال القنطريسي ,أما عن أصل الكلمة فقد تواتر على مسامعي عين القصة التي وجتها على النت


أصل كلمة قندليسة في هذه المدونة 
هجرة الكلمات: قندليسة


----------



## I.K.S.

لم أتوقع أن يكون ذلك أصل اللفظة ,شكرا


----------

